

Show HN: A Reader for Programmers - mlakkadshaw

I have buit an android app which allows the programmers to read the latest programming news, tutorials about the languages and technologies.
Google Play: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;2SAh7
======
normalocity
Has simply ignoring the trolls stopped working? ;)

